# Anyone try Fix bindings yet?



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

They are exactly as advertised, solid, simple and reliable. We have been selling them at the shop I work at part time from day 1 and have had zero issues and lots of good feedback. Be a great replacement for the Formulas


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Lovethebean said:


> They are exactly as advertised, solid, simple and reliable. We have been selling them at the shop I work at part time from day 1 and have had zero issues and lots of good feedback. Be a great replacement for the Formulas


Thanks ! Not sure if I'd be losing out on any features on the formula but I'm actually keen on a more simple design 

My other contender is "splurging" on the union force but the fix seems like a really good value


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fix over Union no question.

PS, I wrote the Angry review.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Fix over Union no question.
> 
> PS, I wrote the Angry review.


Thanks

Any reason why it's better than the force ?


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

The only "feature" you are loosing from the National is the stupid auto toe strap system that sucks anyways. As for the Force, not the best straps and buckles. If you are going to spend more money look at the Fix Winslow or Nitro Zero.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Do you know if you can adjust the winslow ankle strap? It seems super low?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You can. The low position is damn near useless anyway. They'd do well to just get rid of the low position all together.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! I've tried adjusting it but there just doesn't seem like anywhere for the ankle strap to move to, the toe strap and highback all move quite easily. I have a feeling that the winslow 2017 you cant adjust it. I haven't tried it on snow yet, but it seems super low and I'm not too sold on how much support its going to give especially on a toe side edge ....


----------



## Alex1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am riding the Vita´s and want to try something new. Would you recommend Fix over the Vita´s? 
Or should I stay with the Vita´s? 






Nivek said:


> Fix over Union no question.
> 
> PS, I wrote the Angry review.


----------

